# LouAna coconut oil



## ScooterStardust (Feb 28, 2016)

Is it safe to use LouAna coconut oil on my babies, for dry skin, and also, can they eat some each day for there health?


----------



## cuddles (Jan 6, 2016)

By babies do you mean your dogs lol? Coconut oil is safe for dogs to eat (in moderation, don't give too much!) I'm not sure how it would help their skin, but I'm sure it would be fine.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Coconut oil works great on skin for minor irritations. It's very soothing and healing for both dogs and us. And yes, they can eat some as well, but I don't often use it and I don't remember if the refined oil or the unrefined oil is the better of the two.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

The coconut oil that's used as a supplement (not just the pills), is better, but the cooking kind isn't bad in my experience


----------

